# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  كل وحده تفتش عليها بجهازها ومني ومناك

## شوق الغوالي

السسسسلام عليكم 







ضيفة اخر اليالي جايتكم ومضيعه بنتها
يمكن ويمكن القاها بينكم


 
هذي صورتها 
 
**

بس<< وبعد فيها بس :noworry: 

ابغاها بحجم كبيير



دوروها عفيه يمكن تلاقوها بأجهزتكم
سطح المكتب الصور
او حتى المحذوفات  
اهم شي ترجعون ضناي 
ماعليه لو مر سبوع على عملية البحث 
بعدها لقيتوها 
ضيفوها لي لني محتاجتها :sad2:   



ربي يعطيكم العافيه عساكم ع القوه
محروسين بجاه النبي واله  

همسه الصوره مولي ولكن احببتها وبشده :embarrest:  


تحيتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يالله وين النجده ترى البنت ضايعه>>يمكن منحاشه  :wacko: 
لأنها مستحيل تضيع وهي بهالعمر :bigsmile: 
الله يردها لش بالسلامه :amuse:

----------


## شوق الغوالي

اي والله تكفين ياختي اسعفيني بالنجده  
نـــداء نـــداء يا 999 

منحاشه !! :weird:  
ماتكون بس عندك ومتستره عليها  :suspicious:  
تشكرين أختي على لطفك معي  :in_love: 
اسعد الله ايامك ولياليك
 

ننظر
لازال بداخلي بقايا امل

----------

